# PETA kritisiert erneut Angelmesse



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2020)

Ich finde es ja schön, dass ihr Angelrelevante News bringt, aber die Meldung hat einen ähnlichen neuigkeitswert wie "Kölsch kann ihrem Darm furchtbares antun" oder "Made ist ein guter Köder für die meisten Friedfische" - völlig unnötig der spendensammelnden Schützermafia (wurde hier lange nicht mehr erwähnt) Öffentlichkeit verschafft


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2020)

kurz überflogen  ... und weiter geklickt ...


----------



## rolfmoeller (10. Januar 2020)

ist genau so wichtig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## Salt (11. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht sollte man bei jedem Artikel, wo es nicht grade um eine Niederlage dieser aus der Art gefallenen Leute geht auch immer erwähnen, daß die ja auch gegen Zoos und die Haltung jeglicher Haustiere sind. 
So merkt auch einer der sich nich so gut mit denen auskennt, was für ein Haufen das ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2020)

Das AB lässt sich wie die berühmte Sau im Mittelalter durchs Dorf jagen ...
Jede Meldung über PETrA ist ein Sieg der Aufmerksamkeit für diese und um Aufmerksamkeit und Verbreitung dieser geht es denen ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2020)

Aber die AB-Redaktion kann ja einen Kommentar zu dem Artikel in der Zeitung schreiben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man bei jedem Artikel, wo es nicht grade um eine Niederlage dieser aus der Art gefallenen Leute geht auch immer erwähnen, daß die ja auch gegen Zoos und die Haltung jeglicher Haustiere sind.
> So merkt auch einer der sich nich so gut mit denen auskennt, was für ein Haufen das ist.



Der Druck gegen Zoos/Tierparks kommt mittlerweile von mehreren Seiten: https://www.nordbayern.de/region/nu...ipadvisor-nurnberger-tiergarten-aus-1.9651968
Da legen sich leider mittlerweile viele mit PETA ins Bett (obwohl ich Definarien auch kritisch gegenüberstehe): https://www.peta.de/online-reisedienste-tripadvisor-airbnb-und-bookingcom-streichen-delfinarien


----------



## Danielsu83 (11. Januar 2020)

Es muss halt jedem klar seien das es der Peta darum geht jede Art der Tiernutzung abzuschaffen und die einfach ein ganz schlimmes Problem mit ihrem Lack-Konsum haben.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Januar 2020)

Lesenswert ist vor allem das Antwortschreiben des Nürnberger Zoodirektor an Tripadvisor. Kann man HIER auch selbst nochmal nachlesen. Aber es ist ja très chic und passt zum aktuellen Zeitgeist, sich mit Organisationen wie Petra & Co. zu solidarisieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (12. Januar 2020)

Ich würde wirklich mal gerne wissen was deren Motivation ist. 
Weiß jemand ob es eine Arbeit/Studie über die Tierrechtsbewegung gibt?


----------



## Salt (12. Januar 2020)

Dazu brauchts keine Studien.....big business ist die Motivation dahinter, gepaart mit einer völlig verqueren Weltanschauung! 
Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel von den wahrscheinlich nicht grade knappen Einnahmen als "Aufwandsentschädigung" beim Vorstand landen? 
Ist ja ein e. V., heißt, es gibt ausserdem steuerliche Vergünstigungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (12. Januar 2020)

@Salt 
Mir reicht das nicht als Erklärung.
Ich denke dass die Tierrechtsbewegung noch nicht verstanden ist.
Meine Fragen sind :
Wie heterogen/homogen ist die Bewegung in ihrer Motivation und Weltanschauung, gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den Kadern und der Fußtruppe? 

und unterscheidet sich die Gruppe in folgenden Punkten vom Durchschnitt der Bevölkerung?:

negatives Bild vom Menschen, schlechte Erfahrung mit Menschen, eigene negative/aggressive Impulse und deren Projektion auf andere, Mitgefühl, monetäre Abhängigkeiten oder Vorteile, Macht, biografische Mobbingerfahrungen (als Täter oder Opfer), Fanatismus/ideologische Besessenheit, Schuld- und Sühnegefühle, utopische und/oder totalitäre Ideen und Wünsche?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Januar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Lesenswert ist vor allem das Antwortschreiben des Nürnberger Zoodirektor an Tripadvisor. Kann man HIER auch selbst nochmal nachlesen. Aber es ist ja très chic und passt zum aktuellen Zeitgeist, sich mit Organisationen wie Petra & Co. zu solidarisieren.



Wobei diese Antwort inhaltlich kompletter Schmarren ist. Encke versucht lediglich, sein "Geschäftsmodell" zu rechtfertigen. Der Nürnberger Tierpark tut viel zur Optimierung der artgerechten Tierhaltung, beispielsweise wurde die Haltung von Elefanten abgeschafft, weil die entsprechenden Kriterien zur artgerechteren Tierhaltung hier unter den aktuellen Gegebenheiten nicht einzuhalten waren, nur muss man halt anerkennen, dass dies alles seine Grenzen hat und der Tierpark attraktiv für Besucher bleiben muss. Das alles ändert nichts daran, das Define in Definarien nie artgerecht gehalten werden können. Und wenn man sich die Haltung der Greifvögel oder Papageien im Tierpark Nürnberg betrachtet, kommt man auch hier zum Schluss, dass das nicht tiergerecht ist. Entsprechende Großvolairen brauchen aber halt Platz und Geld. Das sage ich als jemand, der regelmäßig im Tierpark Nürnberg unterwegs ist. Meine Tochter ist sogar im Förderverein.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2020)

Auch Altmeister Uli Beyer hat sich zum wiederholten Mal zu Peta positioniert, hier ein aktuelles Video.
Finde ich gut, zumal der Mann auch etwas Reichweite hat!






Zitat https://www.anglerboard.de/members/nein-nix-gefangen.209621/


> Ich würde wirklich mal gerne wissen was deren Motivation ist.
> Weiß jemand ob es eine Arbeit/Studie über die Tierrechtsbewegung gibt?



Es hat z.B. mal eine Untersuchung von Spenden sammelnden Orgas und deren Finanzierung, von der Stiftung Warentest gegeben.
Dies und weiters zur Meinungsbildung findest du hier.






						- GERATI
					

by Silvio 24. Oktober 2022 0




					www.gerati.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> Das alles ändert nichts daran, das Define in Definarien nie artgerecht gehalten werden können. Und wenn man sich die Haltung der Greifvögel oder Papageien im Tierpark Nürnberg betrachtet, kommt man auch hier zum Schluss, ...
> *das jegliche Haltung von Wildtieren nur in der Wildnis artgerecht sein kann ...*


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

da hast Du sicher recht. Aber gerade der Nürnberger Tiergarten hat auch sehr grosse Freigehege welche ich in dieser Grösse noch in keinem Tiergarten sah.
Allerdings halte ich auch nichts vom Delfinarium, auch Delfinarien allgemein und das mit den Vögeln, wie Naturliebhaber schon schrieb, die haben wenig Platz.
Aber ansonsten ist der Nürnberger Tiergarten schon schön angelegt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2020)

So unkommentiert finde ich den obigen Artikel auch reine Werbung für Peta. Wenigstens ein Kommentar oder Infobox zu Peta wäre sinnvoll gewesen ..



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch Altmeister Uli Beyer hat sich zum wiederholten Mal zu Peta positioniert, hier ein aktuelles Video.



Interessant ja, aber manche Aussagen fragwürdig. U.a. meint er, dass nach 2016 keine Wirtschaftszahlen zu finden sind, aber:


			https://www.peta.de/mediadb/PETA-Wirtschaftsjahr-2017_2018.pdf
		


Nach der Bewertung in Stiftung Warentest von 2013 hat sich bei denen etwas getan, u.a. sind die "Unterzeichner der Initiative _Transparente_ Zivilgesellschaft ".
Das war die Bewertung 2013:








						Richtig spenden: So erkennen Sie seriöse Spenden-Organisationen
					

Viele Deutsche spenden regelmäßig. Stiftung Warentest zeigt, worauf Sie achten sollten, damit Ihre Hilfe ankommt.




					www.test.de
				




Uli meinte, dass Peta nicht wirtschaftlich arbeitet (aber die sind gemeinnützig?). Peta hat 2013 Einnahmen von 3,5 Mio. Euro und laut obigen Wirtschaftsbericht 2017/2018 über 8 Mio. Euro - das scheint für mich ein wirtschaftliches Erfolgsmodell zu sein (sehr großes Wachstum).

Ich denke die sind mittlerweile auch transparenter als viele Anglerverbände, insb. nicht alle Landesverbände legen Wirtschaftszahlen offen.

Auch die Sache, dass Peta kein Geld für Tierschutz ausgibt und hohe Personalkosten hat - man braucht nur mal den DAFV zu vergleichen:


			https://dafv.de/images/dafv/Dokumente/DAFV_Delegiertenmaterial_2019.pdf
		

- der positioniert sich als Naturschutzverband und hat lediglich 1% von den Einnahmen dafür ausgegeben, ebenfalls ist dort Personal der größte Posten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2020)

Schöner aufklärende Worte hier im Thread! Also so zwecks-unrecht wie auch vereins-organistorisch-unrecht sind die gar nicht aufgestellt.
Vll. sollte ich doch PETrA etwas zum neuen Jahr spenden; ihr Werbeschreiben kam ja erst letzte Woche!


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2020)

Naja, Peta rekrutiert ihre Anhänger, somit Spenden, nicht unter Anglern und Angeln selbst ist auch nur ein Subthema für die. D.h. was man in den Anglermedien schreibt dürfte kaum Einfluss haben. Schwierig finde ich eher, dass solche Pressemitteilungen in den allgemeinen Medien oft einseitig dargestellt sind, es gibt keine Gegenstimme - also Imageschaden für das Angeln.
--
Uli erwähnt am Ende des Videos die erfolgreiche Petition .. https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta-abschaffen
Es ist für mich immer noch völlig unklar, was damit geschehen ist, ob es überhaupt eine Einreichung gab.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2020)

Naja .. habe ja die AB-Readktion durchaus hier angeregt, einen Leserbrief/Kommentar in den allg. Medien, konkret bei diesem PETA-Artikel, zu schreiben. Das wäre eine deutliche Gegenstimme.

Ob PETrA unter Anglern Spenden auftrieben, ist doch egal: Ich meinte, so wie hier für PETrA geschrieben wurde, denn jede Relativierung der Handelns PETrAS im Vergleich mit Angelaspekten wie Uli oder Verband und auch Hinweise auf mgl. anglerseits strittig diskutierte Aktionen spricht PRO PETrA ("Macht der Relativierung").


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2020)

Typische Argumentation deinerseits. Tut mir leid, aber Pro Peta kann ich nicht erkennen, sondern ich habe lediglich meine Wahrnehmung dazu dargestellt. Und wenn man Dinge kritisiert, wo man selbst sehr schlecht aufgestellt ist, wird das für mich schwierig.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vll. sollte ich doch PETrA etwas zum neuen Jahr spenden



Im Mittelalter nannte man das Ablaßhandel, und genau so sehe ich die Spendenwut mancher Mitbürger. Peta geben als Erlösung aller Ihrer Sünden gegenüber dem Nutztieren.

Edit: @Toni_1962 Das dein Satz ironisch gemeint war, ist mir schon klar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (12. Januar 2020)

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch wie es dieser Organisation gelingt simultan milliardenschwere Industrien/Wirtschaftsbereiche vor sich herzutreiben und erfolgreich ihre Themen/Ansichten in der Öffentlichkeit zu platzieren? Betroffen sind davon die Angel- und Jagdwirtschaft, die gewerbliche Fischerei,  Tierpark, gewerbliche und private Tierhaltung, Reiterei, uvm...
Das sind mehrere millionen Betroffene und ganze Industriezweige die dafür Güter produzieren und der Groß- und Einzelhandel die das verkaufen. 
Auf dem Papier eigentlich David gegen Goliath... es ist aber nicht so!


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2020)

Servus Torsten 

Pro anderes ist immer auch, wenn man eigenes im direkten Bezug kritisiert. Die Wirkung von Relativierung steht nicht im Widerspruch zur eigener Meinug, schließt sich nicht aus und spricht auch den Wahrheitsgehalt des Eigenkristisiereten nicht ab, das ist ja das fatale se.

Wenn man aber immer wieder das selbig eigene kritisiert, weil das die Intention alleinig ist, die Triebfeder seines Wirkens womöglich, und dafür und deshalb das andere gar nicht wirklich sieht, erkennt man die verbundene Wirkung nicht, da diese glaubwürdig und ganz sicherlich nicht beabsichtigt ist.

Petri 
Toni


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2020)

Wer etwas gegen peta tun möchte, muss ein Netzwerk knüpfen.

Beispiele für funktionierende Netzwerke gibt es doch derzeitig genug und das sie politischen Einfluss nehmen auch. Da gibt es keine Ausreden mehrlich, nur in launiger Runde maulend seinen Unmut kund zu tun.

Wer sich mal überlegt, wem peta alles anso Bein passt, dem wird klar, daß es für peta keine Mehrheit gibt, wenn dies betroffenen sich zusammenschließen.

Angler
Jäger
Bauern
Imker
Alle Tierhaltung, egal ob Hunde, Katzen, Exoten, Fische, Pferde
Jeder nicht Veganer
Jeder Assistenzhundhalter, egal Blinden, Behörden oder Spürhunde
Jeder Zoobesucher
Selbst die meisten Tierschützer müssten sich wohl distanzieren.......


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2020)

Toni, ich finde man muss auch selbst reflektieren können, insb. wenn keine der Angleraktionen (bisher) nennenswerten Erfolg hatten. Wenn man Aspekte kritisiert, wo man selbst schlecht aufgestellt ist, macht man sich unglaubwürdig. Mit dem Punkt Transparenz wird man gegenüber Peta nicht nennenswert punkten können, die Petition hat auch keine nennenswerte Resonanz außerhalb der Anglermedien. 
Ich sehe Ansatzpunkte Tierrechte vs. Tierschutz, sowie die positive Darstellung des Angelns als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in den allg. Medien.


----------



## Bocinegro (12. Januar 2020)

Wir werden noch angeln wenn die schon längst nicht mehr sind!


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2020)

Ich habe dem Initiator der Petition vorhin eine mail geschickt mit der Bitte um Auskunft über den Fortgang


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Januar 2020)

Ich bedanke mich bei unsernsthaft fleißigen Board-Mitarbeitern  für die Löschung meines Doppelpostings, wäre  jedoch sehr dankbar, wenn das Exemplar mit Inhalt wieder erscheint.


----------



## Salt (12. Januar 2020)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist doch wie es dieser Organisation gelingt simultan milliardenschwere Industrien/Wirtschaftsbereiche vor sich herzutreiben und erfolgreich ihre Themen/Ansichten in der Öffentlichkeit zu platzieren? Betroffen sind davon die Angel- und Jagdwirtschaft, die gewerbliche Fischerei,  Tierpark, gewerbliche und private Tierhaltung, Reiterei, uvm...
> Das sind mehrere millionen Betroffene und ganze Industriezweige die dafür Güter produzieren und der Groß- und Einzelhandel die das verkaufen.
> Auf dem Papier eigentlich David gegen Goliath... es ist aber nicht so!



Weil wir im Land der ahnungslos Besorgten leben und die Leute keinen Bezug mehr zur Natur haben.
Ich sag nur, Kapitän Iglo gut - Angler böse....
Wenn man es dann noch geschickt verpackt läuft das.

Würden sie sich hinstellen und die sofortige Tötung aller Hunde fordern weil Wohnungshaltung und Leinenzwag nicht artgerecht für Wolfsverwandte sind sähe es wohl anders aus.


----------



## ollidi (12. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich bei unsernsthaft fleißigen Board-Mitarbeitern für die Löschung meines Doppelpostings, wäre jedoch sehr dankbar, wenn das Exemplar mit Inhalt wieder erscheint


Reine Literfrage.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Januar 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Reine Literfrage.


 Gänsewein?


----------

